# White Spots/Brown Patches ~ Ick? Another Fungus? Trouble Finding Medication



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

I have had many betta fish over the years, but I NEVER had a sick fish. I bought another betta last weekend for my son. By Friday, I noticed lethargy and fin clamping. There are also small white spots, similar to ick, but not all over the fish, like ick. There is a brownish patch on the rear of the body and a few small, off-white bumps along his back. My other bettas are all perfectly happy and healthy.

My bettas are kept in one gallon or two and a half gallon tanks without filtration (this fish is in a one gallon). Complete water changes are done EVERY weekend with the same brand of spring water, untreated. I feed them a variety of foods including flakes, freeze dried brine shrimp and freeze dried blood worms, and pellets. I feed very small amounts once daily 6 days per week. 

I cannot give you water parameters yet as I don't have the testing strips. Never needed them. My bettas all lived happily and healthy for up to three years with no problems. I keep the temperatures between 72 and 85 at all times, but I try to keep a steady 78 or 80. I have never needed a heater because I have a wood burner and that room is always about 85 or 90 degrees. I simply move the tank for small adjustments and I check temperature twice daily. 

I spent the day going from pet shop to pet shop looking for bettazing and fungus eliminator and I can't find anyone who carries it. Pet Smart told me they don't carry betta specific medication...but they sell bettas, betta food and betta housing. ???!!! I have seen betta revive and betta fix but they seem like very broad specturm meds and I only want to treat what I have. 

Any suggestions? Much appreciated.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the betta fix and betta revive I only found online. I cannot find any betta specific med in my area. I'm afraid that by the time I order something it will be too late.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry you are having problems and welcome to the forum.....

Since I don't use any of the medication and chemicals with my Bettas... I like to do the two cup method with aquarium salt and manual removal for Ich-with good success.

If you have two small container (like the cups they are sold in) get a 1gal jug and pre-mix aquarium salt 1tsp/gal and dechlorinator if you normally use it-use this water and make 100% water changes each day-I swap from one cup to another and float them in the heated tank-but since you have a pretty warm house that will work too....you want to try and keep the temp in the 80-84F range to help speed the parasite life cycle so that it will fall off the fish and you can manually remove it with the 100% water changes or cup swap out(you can't kill the parasite while it is on the fish without killing the fish)....you can also do this in the 1gal-but I would just fill it half full during the treatment period and make 100% daily water changes-treatment times vary-but you want to continue this treatment for at least 3 days past the last day you could see the parasite on the fish-watch for secondary infections due to the wounds the parasites leave when they fall off-all the water changes and aquarium salt should take care of this as well.

Once you get him cleared up and free of the parasite I would do a really good cleaning on the 1gal container and then increase your regular water changes to 1-50% and 1-100% a week


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! I would rather not use chemicals or meds if I can avoid it! What a great treatment. I was just getting ready to do the first water change. I got the aquarium salt today and I'll add it. I saw something about that today while I was researching. Wish me luck. Dudley and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wishing you luck........


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so confused! Dudley's condition is getting worse. I see more brown patches and now it seems his fins are involved. I was just planning on doing that 2 cup method as described above, but I am wondering if it will work if this is a bacterial infection??? I took a photo. Please take a look and make sure I'm doing the right thing. I don't know what to do!!! I've had lots of bettas but never a sick one and I have no clue what I'm doing!! HELP!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see a pic....however, brown patches all over his body or just the fins...fin tips???
I only use more natural methods to treat and for bacterial I use aquarium salt 1tsp/gal and lots of water changes and tannins from dried Oak leaves and lower water temps 76-77F

How is he acting otherwise.....


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

The pic should be there now. He is not nearly as happy and active as his nieghbors, but all things considered, he doesn't look that bad. Just slowed down. He actually looks better after the two water changes in two days. The current temp is 78 and I'll lower it another 2 degrees throughout the day. I added the salt, but I did 1/2 teaspoon. I'll keep up with that since this will work for bacteria too. Poor little guy! Thanks so much for the help! I want to be sure I'm doing everything I can.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Um, in a 1 gallon, you have to do water changes every other day, not every weekend...thats what I hear around here ^^' Bad water quality would explain him perking up when you did those two water changes.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Well....I guess what I'm hearing is that I'm an idiot. Here I thought I was doing what I was supposed to. I was following the care directions I received when I bought my first betta. I've had eight and they all lived between 2 and 3 years. They were lucky I didn't kill them sooner.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettabum said:


> Well....I guess what I'm hearing is that I'm an idiot. Here I thought I was doing what I was supposed to. I was following the care directions I received when I bought my first betta. I've had eight and they all lived between 2 and 3 years. They were lucky I didn't kill them sooner.


Alot of pet stores and even other betta owners can give you the wrong info, so dont be hard on yourself, at least now you know  The cleaner the water, the healthier the betta


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You are not an Idiot......there are a lot of ways to keep this species of fish and you are doing something right or your Bettas would not be thriving as long as they have been....we all get a sick fish on occasion no matter what we do....stuff happens......

If he is happy at the 78F water temp I would leave that-it should be fine

IMO/E-in a 1gal unfiltered tank- water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% should maintain water quality and if you have live active growing plants and/or filtration-that could decrease the water change needs to a degree.

I am not 100% sure-but if the brown patches you are referring too on his fins-appear to me more like part of his natural coloration...I have an old computer so it may be me.....he kinda looks older-do you know how old he is...that can be impossible to know sometimes...lol....sometimes and as you know already I am sure-age alone can sometimes slow them down...just a thought.....

If he has perked up with the water changes and salt it may just be a matter of time for him to get back to normal-also, it is really important to use correct dosage with the salt to get the best results/effects

Keep us posted...


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Fish Lady! 

Ok, so I'll increase the salt to 1 tsp per gallon, and continue with the daily water changes. I will also increase water changes on my 2.5 gallon tanks with the extra 50% change mid-week. I'll keep the temperature at 78, but it may increase slightly overnight. 

He is eating and his behavior has definitely improved. I'm keeping him in a little fish tank that we brought him home in, much bigger than a cup, but still easy to do daily changes. 

I also went back to square one and read all the care guidelines on this site. My fish will be happier and healthier now!  

Oh, btw the spots I see are on the side of his body facing the camera, three of them. The largest by his tail. Almost looks like a bump. The white spots I only see on his small fins now and the only affected fin is the bottom one. It looks frayed and it didn't when we brought him home last week. 

I'll keep you posted..... Thanks again!!!


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Dudley is doing great! He looks better and better every day. I'm sure he'll be fine. The brown spots are almost gone. Thanks so much for your time and for the expert advice.....so glad I found this site!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job....glad to hear he is getting better.....


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great news! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Well......bad news I'm afraid. While all Dudley's sores healed nicely, his condition began to deteriorate yesterday. By this morning he was floating on his side at the surface of the water, breaathing only shallowly. Soon after, he was gone. I am never buying a fish from a pet store ever again. What a nightmare. Poor Dudley. We only had you about 2 weeks, but you will be missed. Thanks to everyone who tried to help. You are all great!


----------

